# 4 Month old Puppy - In search of advice



## ToddlerMom90 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello - My husband and I finally picked up our Vizsla puppy back at the end of May that we have been talking about wanting for years, he is going to be 4 months old next week. Having our pup for the last two months has been great for our family but I am struggling and really looking for help! I work from home 4 our of the 5 days per week so I am the one who is home with him most of the time. I walk him almost every hour, if not more, and once he pee's outside I praise and even have resorted to giving him a few pieces of food outside to show praise but he still continues to pee in the house - allll over - and I am unsure what I am not doing correctly or if this is normal? He has never pooped in the house, thankfully, but the pee just doesn't seem to stop. I appreciate any insight and any words of encouragement because I just feel like I am doing something wrong and I am hopeful he will grow out of this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

is he peeing in his crate? in that case i would consider a vet visit, as a 4 month old pup, with the right size crate should be able to hold it easily for an hour.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

If its not in the crate it is more of a matter of catching him in the act and giving him verbal/body language that it is not OK, immediately take him outside and tell him your "potty" command. When he potties outside, always, and I mean ALWAYS make it a big deal with lots of praise and treats. Make him WANT to go outside really really badly because its so much fun to get that praise and treat reward. You want him thinking going inside is just not a great time at all and that he wasted his pee inside and got nothing but a tough time for it. Soon he'll be saving his pee for outside to get all that fun and treats, no more wasting a good pee inside!

You really need to be over the top with pee and poop outside, sure it gets old for us, but for them it really counts. To this day out of habit I still praise our nearly 10mos old for when she goes outside. Keep reinforcing those good behaviors!


----------



## CTVizslaMom (May 12, 2021)

I also recommend taking him out immediately after he wakes up from a nap, immediately after he eats, after you play etc.and give him the potty command. So that he builds the association with going outside and doing his thing. I know it can be tedious but they are clever and i am sure he will pick up the habbit

Also make sure to keep an eye on the colour of his pee. If he is possibly having bladder issues (not being able to control when or how often he needs to wee) then it would require a visit to the vet


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

CTVizslaMom said:


> I also recommend taking him out immediately after he wakes up from a nap, immediately after he eats, after you play etc.and give him the potty command.


This. For my puppy anyway, he definitely peed at all of those times (but not limited to those times). For instance we waited until he finish his food then just took him straight out the door. That will at least cut down on a couple of accidents everyday! We also have a command for him to pee.

When he would be peeing we’d say “find your spot”. So now he associates that with peeing. So even sometimes when he doesn’t absolutely need to pee (but we need him to pee. Maybe a long segment of the road trip is coming up!) he will try his best for us 🤣

Doing this also built a routine for him. now he pees in the morning, around the middle of the afternoon, then after dinner. Overall three times a day.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree with rubicon..having a routine or schedule with our puppy really helped. Pretty much same times every day we took him to the same spot. I had the benefit of having 7 and 5 year old daughters cheering him every time he went outside.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ugh I feel you! Took our V 9 months to be fully house broken. I did everything I could, but it just took her a bit longer I guess. She is now 14 months old and hasn’t had an accident ever since. We just bought a new carpet 😉 

Goodluck, if nothing works just wait another 5 months or so and it will be fine.


----------



## Rupapa (Aug 2, 2021)

I have a 4-month old pup. She does really well with potty at home and I persuade her to go potty when we're out and reward with high-value treats (chicken).

In the home, I have a piece of plastic grass similar to that of fake lawn that I clean and rinse. It's a temporary solution because eventually we'll need to transition to outside but it solves the pee-everywhere problem. When she does make accidents like when I relocated the fake grass I make sure to use odor-removal cleaners so it doesn't leave urine smell. 

My pup can pretty much potty on command because she understands the verbal cue "go potty" now.


----------

